# Went fishing today



## Ken N Tx (May 1, 2020)

Got some fishing in today..Neighbor caught a 36 inch 40lb (est.) Blue Catfish.
I helped him land it..

......


----------



## fmdog44 (May 1, 2020)

If you helped him land it then he did not catch it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 1, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> If you helped him land it then he did not catch it.


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Got some fishing in today..Neighbor caught a 36 inch 40lb (est.) Blue Catfish.
> I helped him land it..
> 
> View attachment 102255......View attachment 102256


Blimey, that's HUGE !!  I'm sure you must have enjoyed getting out for a while...


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 1, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Blimey, that's HUGE !!  I'm sure you must have enjoyed getting out for a while...


Very much!!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 1, 2020)

Glad to hear that you guys were able to get out and make a memory today.

That picture proves that what they say about the fish in Texas is true!!!


----------



## Pecos (May 1, 2020)

Ken that is one fine looking catfish.

During the summer, we often spend a few weeks at my Grandparent's ranch near Mineral Wells. Beef was an everyday thing, but catfish was regarded as the real treat. Every couple of weeks a couple of "good old boys" would show up with a couple of tubs containing catfish that they had caught by "grappling." They were big catfish, but nothing like the one your friend just caught.

With all the snapping turtles and water snakes, I cannot imagine getting into the water and catching fish by feeling for them and then wrestling them onto the bank. I don't draw the line at many things, but having seen what a snapping turtle can do, I want no part of it. 

We fished in the Brazos river with some success, but it was the smaller lakes that gave us or best fishing.

They tasted good, and my Grandmother put a lot more finesse into fixing them than beef. For some reason, my Grandparents thought that Yellow Catfish tasted better than Blue Catfish. Other than being uglier, I could never tell the difference.


----------



## Gardenlover (May 1, 2020)

What a day! 

As the old saying goes "A bad day of fishing beats a good day of working."


----------



## Bob1950 (May 1, 2020)

Spring is the best season for cat fishing.  When I need fish for our family dinner, I just go to the shallow creek near my house and catch a couple of cats, using shad or nightcrawlers. I usually use Kentucky rig with two short leaders, two hooks, and a small bobber to keep the hooks above the bottom.  This rig is very good for long casting.


----------



## Gary O' (May 1, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Neighbor caught a 36 inch 40lb (est.) Blue Catfish


N-I-I-I-C-E....very nice

Been awhile since I've anything more'n 20-30 lbs on the other end of my line
But, when it happens....the memory is cemented forever

Well, done, Sir Ken...well done


----------



## terry123 (May 1, 2020)

That's one thing I miss since my stroke.  Loved to fish.  At that time we had a stocked catfish pond.  Very easy to catch some every weekend.  Also enjoyed bass fishing. Really good eating!


----------



## In The Sticks (May 2, 2020)

That's not a fish...that's a whale!!!  You sure that catfish doesn't have a blow hole???

What type of water is that?  Lake?

I haven't gone out yet this year.

Last time I caught a catfish was years ago in the Shenandoah River, wade fishing.  The water was pretty swift, and I thought for sure I had a small mouth bass...I've never had a catfish hit an artificial lure before.  It was only 2# but tasty.  I smoked it on the grill.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 2, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> What type of water is that? Lake?


Fresh water lake..


----------



## Pecos (May 2, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> That's not a fish...that's a whale!!!  You sure that catfish doesn't have a blow hole???
> 
> What type of water is that?  Lake?
> 
> ...


I caught a 7 lb catfish in the Potomac river many years ago. It chased a spinner, and I was sure that it was a large bass. It tasted good.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 2, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I caught a 7 lb catfish in the Potomac river many years ago. It chased a spinner, and I was sure that it was a large bass. It tasted good.


I had no idea.

When you grow up learning that they are bottom feeders, and you use chicken livers and cheese balls as bait with heavy sinkers, you don't really view them as being predators.

Depending on how long ago that was, I'd hesitate to eat anything that was pulled out of the Potomac, unless you were up near Chain Bridge.


----------



## Bob1950 (May 2, 2020)

Blue cats are active both on the bottom and in the water column.  I frequently catch blues at 3-5 feet above the bottom.  Moving baits are more attractive for blues. If you periodically move baits, you will get more strikes. That is why I like to use drop shot style rigs. They allow jerking the baits, keeping a sinker in one place.


----------



## Pecos (May 2, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> I had no idea.
> 
> When you grow up learning that they are bottom feeders, and you use chicken livers and cheese balls as bait with heavy sinkers, you don't really view them as being predators.
> 
> Depending on how long ago that was, I'd hesitate to eat anything that was pulled out of the Potomac, unless you were up near Chain Bridge.


I was above the bridge, and you are right in thinking that water was dirty further on down the river. It was also further back in time to the late 1980's.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 2, 2020)

Bob1950 said:


> That is why I like to use drop shot style rigs.


We use Santee Cooper rigs..


----------



## In The Sticks (May 2, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I was above the bridge, and you are right in thinking that water was dirty further on down the river. It was also further back in time to the late 1980's.


I lived in Vienna from the early 60s through 2010.
Lots of changes in that time, including the state of the Potomac.


----------



## Bob1950 (May 2, 2020)

,

On this week, I fished bluegill just for fun, using a mini-drop shot rig (ultra-light rod, 10 lbs line, ¼ oz sinker, and #10 hook) in my shallow “home” creek. I got these guys on very small pieces of nightcraulers. So, unexpectendly, we had a good family dinner.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 2, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> We use Santee Cooper rigs..
> View attachment 102379


Do you let it sit, or do you reel it in slowly?  In other words, will it be effective putting this out on one rod and letting it sit while using an action artifical bait on another rod?


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 2, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> Do you let it sit, or do you reel it in slowly?  In other words, will it be effective putting this out on one rod and letting it sit while using an action artifical bait on another rod?


From the bank, let it sit..From a boat let the boat drift dragging the bait.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 2, 2020)

Bob1950 said:


> Blue cats are active both on the bottom and in the water column.


I forgot to mention that we had to release the fish back to the lake. This lake has a restriction on Blue Catfish..


----------

